# transfère d'achat



## Britneykiss0301 (1 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir, je viens de ravoir mon PC ou on a du changé mon disque dur. Donc je n'ai plus rien dessus. 
J'ai installé iTunes 11 donc, mais je n'arrive plus à y transferer mes achats d'application.  Sur l'ancien iTunes j'y arrivais dans l'onglet " Achats " et sur iTunes 11 je n'ai plus le " Télécharger les achats précédents " qui était lui présent dans l'ancienne version. J'aimerais bien savoir comment faire pour synchroniser mon iphone, iPod touch et iPad. Si je synchronise avec ma nouvelle bibliothèque iTunes je n'aurais plus d'application alors et je n'ai en aucun cas envie de tout perdre.
Voila j'espère avoir une réponse vite, en espérant que vous m'avez compris.
Merci d'avance. 
Bonne soirée


----------



## Lauange (20 Décembre 2012)

Hello

Regarde ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1848?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

